# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  Hair On and Off

## Chaos

I know women aren't going to be rushing to show themselves with their wigs on and off, I know I wouldn't be, but I would love to see some pics just to  know there are really GOOD options out there. Also to know more about what is required to maintain them. Any takers?  :Big Grin:

----------


## misty

Hi My name is Misty,

I'm new here and I have posted some pictures of me with different wigs as well as no wig at all.

As far as maintaining a wig, it really depends on the kind.  There are many out there.   I am going to try to get some information to post that will help you understand some of the different wigs.

What type of hair loss are you experencing?

Misty

----------


## PayDay

Hi Misty! You really look stunning  with our without hair :Smile:  It is amazing what you do with those wigs! This is nice to see.

----------


## TeeJay73

I'm going to second PayDay's motion.  Misty, you're quite the babe -- with and without the wigs.  So, you've got the whole package eh?  Beautiful exterior...and, beautiful interior, as evidenced by your willingness to share your with/without pictures!  Well done.

----------


## phurrballe

I agree with TeeJay and Payday, Misty. You are a beautiful person. Where do you purchase the wigs you have - they look great. Did you order them or did you go somewhere in person to purchase them for a good fit? I am a newbie and thinking I want to prepare to have a wig while I have hair to match it with. Should I find a place to do it in person? I am hearing horror stories about getting a wig to fit correctly when ordering over the internet.  HELP!!!

Thanks in advance.

Lee Ellen

----------


## phurrballe

Hi

I am going to be seriously thinking about purchasing my first wig. I am devastated losing my hair but i think I may as well face the inevitable (hair loss due to menopause) and want to purchase a wig while I have hair so the match is close. I have a list of questions:

1 - is it better to purchase a wig in person or can one be purchased online and have it fit well with minimal effort?
2- what is the best type to purchase if one also likes to where a pony tail at the gym (in other words, hair up sometimes) and have it look natural?
3- what is the best cap-type- skin, lace etc..?
4 - I tend to get hot easy and want to know how hot and stuffy wogs are and are there cap types that are less stuffy than others with keeping in mind the other things I am asking above?
5 - if internet is easy enough for otheres here, can someone recommend a good reliable wig site which the quality is excellent ?
6 - I have read that after receiving a wig, you should bring it to a salon that styles wigs for it to be styled...is this true and what exactly does that entail?

I am very scared and panicking but I want to be prepared ..thanks in advance.

Lee Ellen

----------


## needafix

Hi,

I am a 30 year old woman who has thinned out over the last 15 years. I overall have thin fine hair but my biggest concern is over the crown. I have tried minoxidil and a hair transplant X 1. I went to HCM and was informed about the biomatrix process which sounded amazing other then the 'i need to shave the top of your head off'. I am not completely put off by this esp in the day of weaves, hairextensions, and other artificial enhancements being so commonly used and provided NO ONE CAN TELL!!! 

On further research (online), i have heard only a ton of Horrible experiences with HCM and etc. I am wondering if there is anyone with anything positive to say and who may be able to answer a few of my questions:
1) does it look natural...aka can you AT ALL tell if you are wearing a piece? 
2) does the glue really itch and smell 
3) is there any negative/permanent damage to underlining hair/skin wearing a piece so close to the skin all the time?


As woman, i find this such a difficult issue to tackle. I would like to hear more women testimonies regarding there overall satisfaction with HCM and specifically biomatrix! Thanks!

PS: phurrballe - How was your experience in the end?

----------

